# Urdu: to blow someone's mind...



## Todd The Bod

I'm trying to think of the right situation for the first one, it's such a common phrase in English I don't really pay attention to how much I even use it.  But how would something like "I had a dream last night that blew my mind" be expressed in Urdu?  Someone might be able to think of a better example, but basically an experience that surprises you and really makes you think about it.


----------



## panjabigator

I'm trying to come up with some phrasing that conveys "mindblowing," but so far, zilch.  One suggestion, however, might be: کل رات کو کیا خواب دیکھا تھا!

The underline indicates emphasis/intonation shift on the "کیا".  

Interestingly, I hear "mindblowing" used quite often in Indian English and TV Hindi.  If anyone watches or has seen SaReGaMaPa or Comedy Circus, the judges praise everything as mindblowing, superb, history, outstanding...etc. Usually delivered in English, spliced with some <kamāl hai>s here and there.


----------



## akak

A "low register" phrase is "dimagh/bheja ghoom gaya" -- literally means "xx left my head spinning" -- It can have a positive and negative connotation, depending on context and delivery.


----------



## Koozagar

I agree with PG, "kiya" with an emphasis on it is the closest you can come to mind blowing in Urdu/Hindi. elongate the 'a' in the end to add more emphasis and convey more excitement with a sudden stop and a half-pause before you continue to say the rest.

"kiyaaa, baat hay, kiya khawab tha, ohohoho"


----------



## Todd The Bod

Are "dimagh" and "bheja" synonyms here?  "Bheja" is also a verb meaning "sent", right?   Sounds like "my head got lost", lol.  Idioms are fascinating.



akak said:


> A "low register" phrase is "dimagh/bheja ghoom gaya" -- literally means "xx left my head spinning" -- It can have a positive and negative connotation, depending on context and delivery.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Maybe we can use any of the many expressions available in the language :

*kal raat ko mai.N ne ek khwaab dekhaa...*

*Khwaab ne mujhe hilaa ke rakh diyaa....*

Maybe we could also say *khwaab ne mere dimaagh ko hilaa ke rakh diyaa* ???


----------



## panjabigator

Great minds think alike!   Check this thread out.

Cilqui, I love your second suggestion!!!  I prefer the second one, but the third one sounds good as well.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

There are litterally tens of such expressions that would fit here. Depends on what you want to say...

*khwaab ne mujhe Hayraan (o pareshaan) kar diya...*

*is khwaab se mai.N dang reh gayaa. (hakkaa-bakkaa reh gayaa)*

Once more I just wonder if we can use this expression with dimaagh as the subject such as : *meraa dimaagh dang reh gayaa* ???

I wonder also if we can use such expression as *hosh uRanaa*, *chhakke chuRaanaa* to translate : to blow someone's mind ??? It seems odd to use it in the context of a dream... Would it be correct to use them for to blow someone's mind in other contexts ??

*khwaab ne mere chhakke chuRaa diye / hosh uRaa diye ????*


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> There are litterally tens of such expressions that would fit here. Depends on what you want to say...
> 
> *khwaab ne mujhe Hayraan (o pareshaan) kar diya...*
> 
> *is khwaab se mai.N dang reh gayaa. (hakkaa-bakkaa reh gayaa)*
> 
> Once more I just wonder if we can use this expression with dimaagh as the subject such as : *meraa dimaagh dang reh gayaa* ???
> 
> I wonder also if we can use such expression as *hosh uRanaa*, *chhakke chuRaanaa* to translate : to blow someone's mind ??? It seems odd to use it in the context of a dream... Would it be correct to use them for to blow someone's mind in other contexts ??
> 
> *khwaab ne mere chhakke chuRaa diye / hosh uRaa diye ????*



If the dream is powerful enough, then I don't see why it couldn't ہوش اڑانا.

What about the word چھیچھڑا.  If a dream upsets you and leaves you feeling kind of off, could this word work or is it a stretch?  I know I've heard it used a bunch, but I can't quite pin the context it needs.


----------



## akak

Todd The Bod said:


> Are "dimagh" and "bheja" synonyms here? "Bheja" is also a verb meaning "sent", right? Sounds like "my head got lost", lol. Idioms are fascinating.


 
Yes, _bheja_ is Hindi for brain, _dimagh_ is the Urdu equivalent.
And yes, _bheja_ does mean sent. 
_Ghoom_ means spin/revolve, you may be confusing it with _gum _which means lost.




> I wonder also if we can use such expression as *hosh uRanaa*, *chhakke chuRaanaa* to translate : to blow someone's mind ??? It seems odd to use it in the context of a dream... Would it be correct to use them for to blow someone's mind in other contexts ??
> 
> *khwaab ne mere chhakke chuRaa diye / hosh uRaa diye ????*


 
I think these are very close, but they have a connotation of being left bewildered, at a loss. Where as I think "mind-blowing" has a much more positive, enjoyable sense.


----------



## akak

panjabigator said:


> Great minds think alike!  Check this thread out.
> 
> Cilqui, I love your second suggestion!!! I prefer the second one, but the third one sounds good as well.


 
Thanks for that link! I didn't realize the subtle difference, I always thought _bheja_ was a coarse word for _dimagh_!


----------



## panjabigator

akak said:


> Thanks for that link! I didn't realize the subtle difference, I always thought _bheja_ was a coarse word for _dimagh_!



No problem.  What do you think of the word I suggest above in the context of a negative dream?


----------



## akak

panjabigator said:


> No problem. What do you think of the word I suggest above in the context of a negative dream?


 
_ChheechhRa_ ? I can't say I've come across it. It reminds me of _jhhinjhoRa_ - shaken, 'rung' -- which you could use to say: "_MaiN ne aisa khwab dekha, jhhinjhoR kar rakh diya_"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*chhechhRaa* is what I ask from the butcher to give to the stray cats of my neighboorhood...

I like your suggestion PG and akak *jhanjhoR ke rakh diyaa*.... And I am sure we can come up with more expressions. Urdu / Hindi have plenty of them....

Akak, I've got your point about the conotation and I agree it's not totally spot-on....

Another suggestion : *khwaab ne mujhe hayrat me Daal diya.*


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> There are litterally tens of such expressions that would fit here.  Depends on what you want to say...
> 
> *khwaab ne mujhe Hayraan (o pareshaan) kar diya...*
> 
> *is khwaab se mai.N dang reh gayaa. (hakkaa-bakkaa reh gayaa)*
> 
> Once more I just wonder if we can use this expression with dimaagh as  the subject such as : *meraa dimaagh dang reh gayaa* ???
> 
> I wonder also if we can use such expression as *hosh uRanaa*, *chhakke  chuRaanaa* to translate : to blow someone's mind ??? It seems odd to  use it in the context of a dream... Would it be correct to use them for  to blow someone's mind in other contexts ??
> 
> *khwaab ne mere chhakke chuRaa diye / hosh uRaa diye ????*



Oh yes!Yes to these too! ... and the other above!!



Cilquiestsuens said:


> *chhechhRaa* is what I ask from the butcher to give to the stray cats of my neighboorhood...
> 
> I like your suggestion PG and akak *jhanjhoR ke rakh diyaa*.... And I am sure we can come up with more expressions. Urdu / Hindi have plenty of them....
> 
> Akak, I've got your point about the conotation and I agree it's not totally spot-on....
> 
> Another suggestion : *khwaab ne mujhe hayrat me Daal diya.*



Yes! It is gristle! Fit for animals only.

We pronounce the verb as: *jhinjhoRnaa*

 Agree with this too although it is less expressive than the use of *jhinjhoRnaa*! 

 We also use these a lot! 

كسی كے حواس باختہ كرنا
_kissi ke Hawaas baxtah karnaa_ = to blow some one's mind

كسی كے حواس باختہ  ہونا
_kissi ke Hawaas baxtah honaa_ = to have one's mind blown    

 …. and these ہَکّا بَکّا كرنا \ ہونا _hakkaa bakkaa karnaa  / honaa_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks for the valuable input! By the way, when we use the word *dimaagh*, I like so much more to use : *dil o dimaagh*, it sounds more expressive... However it is a bit outdated and sounds like poetic language, but why not????

*اس خواب نے میرے دل و دما‏غ کو جھنجھوڑکر رکھ دیا*

In the long list of like expressions, I just remembered another one:

*اوسان خطا کر دینا*


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Thanks for the valuable input! By the way, when we use the word *dimaagh*, I like so much more to use : *dil o dimaagh*, it sounds more expressive... However it is a bit outdated and sounds like poetic language, but why not????
> 
> اس خواب نے میرے دل و دما‏غ کو جھنجھوڑکر رکھ دیا
> 
> In the long list of like expressions, I just remembered another one:
> 
> اوسان خطا کر دینا



I'd say *dil o dimaagh *is more expressive! So it works very well here.

Yes! _ausaan xataa karnaa_ is also good اوسان خطا کر دینا.

We also say:

اَوسان باخْتَہ كرنا _ausaan baaxtah karnaa_ = بدحواس كرنا _bad Hawaas karnaa_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

And what do you think of replacing hayrat by words like ta3ajjub or achambha in the following sentence, does it work, doesn't it bring the meaning closer to the positive side of the English mindblowing expression ?

*اس خواب نے مجھے تعجب یا اچنبھے میں ڈال دیا*


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> And what do you think of replacing hayrat by words like ta3ajjub or achambha in the following sentence, does it work, doesn't it bring the meaning closer to the positive side of the English mindblowing expression ?
> 
> *اس خواب نے مجھے تعجب یا اچنبھے میں ڈال دیا*



Well, I always took اچنبھا _achhambaa_ to mean <perplexity, astonishment, bewilderment> so yes it can work if we mean these. 

I think some of the others we have above are stronger so may fit better, but it depends on what we wish to say.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Well, you mean to say that the three words - hayrat, achambha and taajjub - carry more or less the same conotation???

I just think that this is a cultural difference.... In English : Mind blowing is sort of positive, as mentioned by akak above, however, in Urdu, I can't think of any way of using the same image and give it a totally positive conotation...

In Urdu, there is always somehow the meaning of : at a loss, dumbfounded....


----------



## Faylasoof

No! I mean _jhinjhoRnaa / hosh uRaanaa / Hawaas or ausaan baxtah karnaa / hakkaa bakkaa karnaa_ etc. 

These _are_ stronger! But it does depend though on how forceful you want the expresion to be.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Well, you mean to say that the three words  - hayrat, achambha and taajjub - carry more or less the same  conotation???
> 
> I just think that this is a cultural difference.... In English : Mind  blowing is sort of positive, as mentioned by akak above, however, in  Urdu, I can't think of any way of using the same image and give it a  totally positive conotation...
> 
> In Urdu, there is always somehow the meaning of : at a loss,  dumbfounded....



Yeah, I don't want it to be negative.  I meant positive like "that  rollercoaster ride just blew my mind!  It was awesome"  or "I just saw  Transformers III and it totally blew my mind!  That movie rocked!"  I know I said dream initially, but I was just trying to come up with a context to express the meaning I was trying to convey and I guess I came up with a poor one.  It still turned out good because I learned the word "kawaab", but I really want to know how to express a positive mind blowing experience please.


----------

